# Switching sand with gravel?



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok, so in my 29 gallon I have 3 goldfish and a bristlenose pleco. This is a relatively new tank. So in it I have black titanium moon sand, and it's beautiful however, it's hard to vacuum e poop out! In my 20 gallon I have gravel. Guppies, glofish, African dwarf dogs, neon tetras, algae eater (small one starts with o), and others along those lines. I also have various living plants. So I was wondering if it would be better to switch out the two substrates? It would be a big project so I want to make sure it's good before doing it. Would my frogs enjoy it? Would my plant be ok? If its trouble to keep them down could I use a rock? Anything else I should know? Maybe ill be able to get a Malaysian trumpet snail for the 20 if I switch to sand. I also have a 10 gallon that I'm selling with plenty of gravel so I'd be able to fill up my 29 gallon  thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Have you tried tilting the vacuum sideways? It really helps... That sounds like a lot of work I'm just glad I won't have to do it!! any way your plant might stay down even better with sand, mine do!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

ya I try vacuuming any way I can! But everyone doesn't see it being harmful at all to the other animals in the tanks? Everything all good?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Also, anyone have an idea of how I can do the switch? I was thinking just fish netting all the sand out and putting it in a bucket, and same with gravel...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

I believe the fish you were talking about is an otto. I don't think the difference in substrate would harm your fish or plants. I don't know however if it would mess up your cycle to switch? I would wait for someone else to weigh in on that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 15, 2013)

Netting it out would take ages lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes, it's an Otto  oh ya... Haven't even thought about that... But my filters cartridges are still there so that should be ok. Also it might cause a mini-cycle and not be a big deal. Haha I know! But I am unaware of any other way at the moment.... -.o


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Ok, I got most the sand out. As much as I'm going to lol. I netted out most of it then I tried my gravel vacuum but the sand I have is too heavy, so I decided to finally tried a turkey baster, phew hard work.it worked better when I bunched it all up in a corner. Now I just gotta get the gravel out.... I rinsed the sand but, I forgot my goldfish tank has pest snails. They're in the sand now and I really don't want my 20 gallon to have the snails. I've had this problem with my 10 gallon. Any suggestions?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vicdad999999 (Dec 18, 2012)

you could bake it. that will kill them.


----------

